# Blackmoor H4H Sunday 4th October



## richart (Aug 21, 2015)

Who would like to play at Blackmoor on the Sunday before the Help For Heroes day at West Hill ? 

Initially I will give priority to those playing at West Hill and travelling the furthest. The cost will be Â£25 playing with a member. I will hopefully be able to get some member mates to sign three forumers in each, so initially looking at 12 places.

Looking at the Club diary, the afternoon seems free from about 1.30, although for some reason the Club competition is going off the 10th tee. Not worked out why yet, but it means we would have to go off the 10th as well. No big deal as it means we can visit the halfway hut before the round as well as after nine holes.:thup: Looking to start teeing off by 2.00 to get round before it is dark.

If you would like a game please put your name down on this thread.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 21, 2015)

I haven't sorted out my travel plans yet so not sure if I'm coming down on the Saturday or Sunday but it'd be good to get another game in considering how far away it is.... Can you provisionally put me down and I'll let you know asap once I've investigated travel options?


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I haven't sorted out my travel plans yet so not sure if I'm coming down on the Saturday or Sunday but it'd be good to get another game in considering how far away it is.... Can you provisionally put me down and I'll let you know asap once I've investigated travel options?
		
Click to expand...

 Will do Karen.:thup: 

You should really try and get a couple of games in, and Blackmoor being a heathland couse is good practice for West Hill.


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 21, 2015)

Rich provisionally book me in please, if over subscribed I'll happily pull out for people coming from further a field!!


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2015)

Would love the chance to play. :thup: Happy to make way for those going to H4H and further afield though, if required.


----------



## Fish (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes please, would be rude not to and cuts down on the afternoon drinking spree which nobbled me last year :cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2015)

Could well be up for this Rich if I could sleep in the garage on Sunday night?


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 22, 2015)

Could you add myself and Kraxx (Stu) to the list please? There's a couple of holes that owe me from last year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes please and Davey 2blue as well.

i have wanted to play Blackmoor for ages.

dont make it to early tho as I am planning a 40 mile cycle ride in the morning taking on box hill and leith hill :thup:


----------



## Val (Aug 23, 2015)

Unsure when I'll travel down but stick me as a provisional please


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 23, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			dont make it to early tho as I am planning a 40 mile cycle ride in the morning taking on box hill and leith hill :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pants!  I'll be away on holiday otherwise would have loved to join you for this Glyn


----------



## Region3 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes please Richard if I may.

I was going to do West Hill all in one day, but after a couple of early alarms this weekend and another couple coming up, the thought of not getting up at dark o'clock plus a game at Blackmoor sounds very nice.

I hope the curry house has English food on the menu!


----------



## richart (Aug 24, 2015)

So far we have

FairwayDodger (prov)
Val (prov)
Fish
Smiffy
Kraxx
Khamelion
Lincoln Quaker
2Blue
Region3
Paperboy

Reserve

Piece (Not playing H4H)


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

Looking to tee off around 2.00, but will post definite time when I have one. For some reason the medal is going off the 10th all day, but that tee should be clear by 2.00.

2Blue you need to clear your inbox.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Looking to tee off around 2.00, but will post definite time when I have one. For some reason the medal is going off the 10th all day, but that tee should be clear by 2.00.

2Blue you need to clear your inbox.
		
Click to expand...

Done!!...  thanks Richard... obviously missed this thread..


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2015)

2blue said:



			Done!!...  thanks Richard... obviously missed this thread..  

Click to expand...

 It's ok, I owe you one after missing your thread.


----------



## LIG (Sep 3, 2015)

So far we have

FairwayDodger (prov)
Val (prov)
Fish
Smiffy
Kraxx
Khamelion
Lincoln Quaker
2Blue
Region3
Paperboy

Reserve

Piece (Not playing H4H)
LIG (Not playing H4H)


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2015)

LIG said:



			So far we have

FairwayDodger (prov)
Val (prov)
Fish
Smiffy
Kraxx
Khamelion
Lincoln Quaker
2Blue
Region3
Paperboy

Reserve

Piece (Not playing H4H)
LIG (Not playing H4H)
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, i think our hosts name is missing


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2015)

Right, with me, Jeremy and Lee we can sign in nine forumers.

Not sure if Hawkeye or Topoftheflop are around as that would allow us to sign in some more.

As it stands based on distance I can offer places to:

FairwayDodger
Val
Kraxx
Khamelion
2Blue
Lincoln Quaker
Region 3
Fish
Smiffy

Reserves

Paperboy
Piece
LIG

If anyone doesn't still want a place let me know. If we get another member to play, I can then offer games to the three reserves.

Members guest green fees at the weekend are Â£25.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Richart!

I can confirm I'll be driving down on the Saturday and looking forward to meeting you all on Sunday!

Still thinking around 2pm? That suits as I'll break the journey down on Saturday and try to get within a couple of hours of Blackmoor.


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks Richart!

I can confirm I'll be driving down on the Saturday and looking forward to meeting you all on Sunday!

Still thinking around 2pm? That suits as I'll break the journey down on Saturday and try to get within a couple of hours of Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see us teeing off before 2.00 Karen. Just need to check with the Club as for some reason the medal is going off the 10th tee. Last tee off is 1.40 ish though, so 2.00 from the 10th should be fine.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			try to get within a couple of hours of Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

About 5 miles away judging by my recent excursions down that way!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			About 5 miles away judging by my recent excursions down that way!
		
Click to expand...

Oh bugger, I was thinking more like 120 miles!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh bugger, I was thinking more like 120 miles!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you've a Porche Karen!


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			About 5 miles away judging by my recent excursions down that way!
		
Click to expand...

 Didn't realise Bordon was busy on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I hope you've a Porche Karen!
		
Click to expand...

Why, will it be raining?????

Now if she had a _*Porsche*_, she could get there really quickly


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh bugger, I was thinking more like 120 miles!
		
Click to expand...


Took me 2 hours to do the last 7 miles when I went down last year...


----------



## 2blue (Sep 15, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Took me 2 hours to do the last 7 miles when I went down last year...
		
Click to expand...

Ruddy hell....  *on a Sunday??*
Is there any 'Best way of approach?'


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2015)

2blue said:



			Ruddy hell....  *on a Sunday??*
Is there any 'Best way of approach?' 

Click to expand...

 I live eight miles away and it always takes me fifteen minutes. There is a islamic festival every year, which slows up the traffic from Farnham, but that was weeks ago.

I think the ones taking two hours must have got seriously lost. Sunday will be quiet.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2015)

I've never had a problem


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 15, 2015)

I didn't have a problem last year either. I came across the A272 from Winchester to Petersfield then up the A3m.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Why, will it be raining?????

Now if she had a _*Porsche*_, she could get there really quickly


Click to expand...

You can tell I've never had one!


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2015)

If you all get to the course two hours early, allowing for non existant traffic, the practice ground is down by the 9th tee (so I am told)


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 15, 2015)

2blue said:



			Ruddy hell....  *on a Sunday??*
Is there any 'Best way of approach?' 

Click to expand...

Best way; helicopter. To be fair, there'd been an accident on the Mwhatever


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Best way; helicopter. To be fair, there'd been an accident on the Mwhatever
		
Click to expand...

 I thought you got held up at border patrol. We don't normally let Northerners in to Hampshire, without thorough checks.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking forward to the day very much


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

Right, been up to the Club and starting on the 10th tee for the medal was a mistake. We can tee off the first from 1.45 ish, so suggest we meet around 1.00 for a quick bite and drink, and sort the groups out.

Â£25, smart casual in the clubhouse, amd perhaps a fiver in, winners takes all.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Right, with me, Jeremy and Lee we can sign in nine forumers.

Not sure if Hawkeye or Topoftheflop are around as that would allow us to sign in some more.

As it stands based on distance I can offer places to:

FairwayDodger
Val
Kraxx
Khamelion
2Blue
Lincoln Quaker
Region 3
Fish
Smiffy

Reserves

Paperboy
Piece
LIG

If anyone doesn't still want a place let me know. If we get another member to play, I can then offer games to the three reserves.

Members guest green fees at the weekend are Â£25.
		
Click to expand...

Val is no longer playing, so Paperboy you are in if you still wish to play.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 25, 2015)

Awesome - sounds good & looking forward to it again this year


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2015)

Kraxx68 said:



			Awesome - sounds good & looking forward to it again this year 

Click to expand...

 Will be good to meet up again.:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Right, been up to the Club and starting on the 10th tee for the medal was a mistake. We can tee off the first from 1.45 ish, so suggest we meet around 1.00 for a quick bite and drink, and sort the groups out.

Â£25, smart casual in the clubhouse, amd perhaps a fiver in, winners takes all.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, looking forward to it!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Will be good to meet up again.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Most definitely


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Right, been up to the Club and starting on the 10th tee for the medal was a mistake. We can tee off the first from 1.45 ish, so suggest we meet around 1.00 for a quick bite and drink, and sort the groups out.

Â£25, smart casual in the clubhouse, amd perhaps a fiver in, winners takes all.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, cheers for organising.

Quick 40 mile ride in the morning followed by 18 holes at Blackmoor.

Good Sunday with a curry to finish.

I presume we just pay Fish the Â£5 directly


----------



## Region3 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Excellent, cheers for organising.

Quick 40 mile ride in the morning followed by 18 holes at Blackmoor.

Good Sunday with a curry to finish.

I presume we just pay Fish the Â£5 directly 

Click to expand...

Tough for someone off 20 to win a 1/2 hc comp


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Right, been up to the Club and starting on the 10th tee for the medal was a mistake. We can tee off the first from 1.45 ish, so suggest we meet around 1.00 for a quick bite and drink, and sort the groups out.

Â£25, smart casual in the clubhouse, amd perhaps a fiver in, winners takes all.
		
Click to expand...

I lost my sunglasses possibly on the course or near the 1st tee on Wednesday, can you ask for me if anyone handed them in please.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 25, 2015)

I can't wait till the 4th either


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2015)

Fish said:



			I lost my sunglasses possibly on the course or near the 1st tee on Wednesday, can you ask for me if anyone handed them in please.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you had them on when you attempted to play your approach to the 14th Robin.
Certainly looked like a "Stevie Wonder" effort....


----------



## 2blue (Sep 25, 2015)

richart said:



			Right, been up to the Club and starting on the 10th tee for the medal was a mistake. We can tee off the first from 1.45 ish, so suggest we meet around 1.00 for a quick bite and drink, and sort the groups out.

Â£25, smart casual in the clubhouse, amd perhaps a fiver in, winners takes all.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff....  really looking forward to this. Should me a mere stroll round from Woking as I'm there Sat night


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I can't wait till the 4th either 

Click to expand...

 Do you become a Super Senior ?


----------



## richart (Sep 26, 2015)

richart said:



			Right, with me, Jeremy and Lee we can sign in nine forumers.

As it stands based on distance I can offer places to:

FairwayDodger
Kraxx
Khamelion
2Blue
Lincoln Quaker
Region 3
Fish
Smiffy
Paperboy
Blue in Munich (prov)

Reserves

Piece
LIG

If anyone doesn't still want a place let me know. 

Members guest green fees at the weekend are Â£25.
		
Click to expand...

Updated players. I may have another member that can sign in some guests, so can Piece and LIG let me know if they would still like to play, and I will chase up member to confirm.


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2015)

Yup still in :thup:


----------



## LIG (Sep 26, 2015)

Me too! :thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2015)

Monty has done a quick draw for Sunday :

Lee Yates, Smiffy, LIG
Kraxx68, Region3, Fish, Lincoln Quaker
Fairwaydodger, 2Blue, Richart, Khamelion

I will be getting to the Club at 12.45 for a bite to eat. Aim to tee off just after 1.30, You can get a code from the Pro shop to get into the Clubhouse. Will settle monies with the Pro Shop for green fees after we have eaten, Â£25.

Hope everyone is still ok.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Monty has done a quick draw for Sunday :

Lee Yates, Smiffy, LIG
Kraxx68, Region3, Fish, Lincoln Quaker
Fairwaydodger, 2Blue, Richart, Khamelion

I will be getting to the Club at 12.45 for a bite to eat. Aim to tee off just after 1.30, You can get a code from the Pro shop to get into the Clubhouse. Will settle monies with the Pro Shop for green fees after we have eaten, Â£25.

Hope everyone is still ok.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Who's Lee Yates?


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Who's Lee Yates?


Click to expand...

 My mate Lee, Blackmoor member.


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Who's Lee Yates?


Click to expand...

Top bloke, I played with him when I won H4H at Blackmoor, he might bring you luck


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			Top bloke, I played with him when I won H4H at Blackmoor, he might bring you luck 

Click to expand...

As I'm in the group in front of you Robin, our paths might cross again as you are digging up, ooops, sorry,  playing the 14th fairway.
Nice drive by the way.....
Deja Vu?????


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			As I'm in the group in front of you Robin, our paths might cross again as you are digging up, ooops, sorry,  playing the 14th fairway.
Nice drive by the way.....
Deja Vu?????


Click to expand...

Don't forget your etiquette and let us through when you're looking for Preets balls 

:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			Don't forget your etiquette and let us through when you're looking for Preets balls 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't thought of that!!
So you'll be walking down the 14th watching us coming down the 8th


----------



## LIG (Oct 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Monty has done a quick draw for Sunday :

Lee Yates, Smiffy, LIG
Kraxx68, Region3, Fish, Lincoln Quaker
Fairwaydodger, 2Blue, Richart, Khamelion

I will be getting to the Club at 12.45 for a bite to eat. Aim to tee off just after 1.30, You can get a code from the Pro shop to get into the Clubhouse. Will settle monies with the Pro Shop for green fees after we have eaten, Â£25.

Hope everyone is still ok.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Are we missing a Piece of the jigsaw Rich?


----------



## LIG (Oct 3, 2015)

LIG said:



			Are we missing a Piece of the jigsaw Rich?

Click to expand...


And who's the member in that 4 ball in the middle??!!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2015)

LIG said:



			And who's the member in that 4 ball in the middle??!! 

Click to expand...

 Don't worry a member is signing three in but can't play.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 3, 2015)

Sounds like plan - Khams happy too 


richart said:



			Monty has done a quick draw for Sunday :

Lee Yates, Smiffy, LIG
Kraxx68, Region3, Fish, Lincoln Quaker
Fairwaydodger, 2Blue, Richart, Khamelion

I will be getting to the Club at 12.45 for a bite to eat. Aim to tee off just after 1.30, You can get a code from the Pro shop to get into the Clubhouse. Will settle monies with the Pro Shop for green fees after we have eaten, Â£25.

Hope everyone is still ok.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Monty has done a quick draw for Sunday :

Lee Yates, Smiffy, LIG
Kraxx68, Region3, Fish, Lincoln Quaker
Fairwaydodger, 2Blue, Richart, Khamelion

I will be getting to the Club at 12.45 for a bite to eat. Aim to tee off just after 1.30, You can get a code from the Pro shop to get into the Clubhouse. Will settle monies with the Pro Shop for green fees after we have eaten, Â£25.

Hope everyone is still ok.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah still good... Staying in brum tonight so not sure when I'll arrive..... Might be early!


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah still good... Staying in brum tonight so not sure when I'll arrive..... Might be early! 

Click to expand...

I'm only down the road, will be pulling away at 09.30, will see me down there in plenty of time, M40 then A3, did you play somewhere today Kaz


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2015)

A few pictures, again didn't take many but I'm sure some more will appear soon :mmm:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 8, 2015)

What an awesome day - each year we go to H4H on the Monday, the kindness & generosity afforded us to play other Forums courses is amazing - thanks to all & good to see everyone - looking forward to next year  I'll add some pics later


----------

